# Any Decoy Carvers?



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure with all the people here theres got to be atleast one or two. I'm getting into the art and was seeing what pointers I could pick up. Well pointers from any carvers really since I'm a newbie.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2014)

@scrimman (Sean) Is the most active carver that comes to mind. Does some pretty amazing stuff. I'd pick his brain...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

